# Zebra Yo-Yo



## YoYoSpin (Jun 15, 2009)

This is a one-piece (no glue holding the sides and axle together) old school "Terror Top" yo-yo, made from new school materials - Ed Brown's (the other Ed) imported resin rod. The 2-1/8" diameter rod turns easy, just like polyester resin or alternative ivory (not like acrylic), but you have to use the right tools - a skew IMHO.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 15, 2009)

*GREAT IMAGINATION *

Ed!!!

Straight out of _Ben Hur_!!!​


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 15, 2009)

Very cool.  I'd love to see it spinning.


----------



## sefali (Jun 15, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> Very cool.  I'd love to see it spinning.



This one just screams for a video clip.


----------



## mcomeau (Jun 15, 2009)

Spectacular work as always!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ed, with all due respect for your exalted experience in YoYo turning - Holy Crap, that is Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG and WAYY, I think I'm feeling vertigo come upon me. Absolutely insaine!!


----------



## edman2 (Jun 15, 2009)

Super workmanship. A treat for the eyes.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG that is awesome. Think I can have it for my birthday tomorrow?????

Edit - Just went to your site and I think I am going to send a link to my wife to see if she will bite.


----------



## JWH (Jun 15, 2009)

That is just way too cool----I love it!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome work as usual.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 16, 2009)

Ed;  Spin it and repeat after me....   "You are getting sleepy,   sleepy,   sleepy...


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 16, 2009)

Ed,
WOW. That is cool. I will agree with the others, we need to see it in action.  This may cure my insomnia, at least thats what the voices in my head are saying.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 16, 2009)

That's cool.

Hum, a yo-yo from YoYoSpin?  It's all making sense now.....


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jun 16, 2009)

I think if you had a video of that thing spinning, you would have too many folks go having seizures. 

Nice job on the detail and the centering of the piece.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 16, 2009)

Ed, noticed this one is not up on your website. Is this one sold, if not pm me.

Thanks,
BOB


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Ed,
It's been a while.  Wow, that's an amazing piece of work.  I don't think I could handle seeing it spin.  I'm dizzy already.  Simply spectacular.  How long did it take you to segment it?
Rob


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jun 17, 2009)

Rob,

The yo-yo is not segmented. It's turned from a soild 2-1/8" x 2" long piece of plastic rod, as shown in the raw here:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 19, 2009)

Fantastic looking yoyo, Ed. Will it double as a top if you dont attach the string?


----------



## artme (Jun 19, 2009)

Stripe me handsome!!


----------

